# Round 2, Game 2: Houston Rockets (1) vs Los Angeles Lakers (0) [5/6]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

let's put that game 1 fiasco behind us.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Game 1 was a disgrace, plain and simple. I am still 100% confident that we will win this series...if we really want to.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Ariza is too young, Fisher is too old.

Pau is too soft, Bynum is too little.

One starter only: Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We *will* win Game 2.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Ariza is too young, Fisher is too old.
> 
> Pau is too soft, Bynum is too little.
> 
> One starter only: Kobe


This haiku brought to you by Subaru!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It all depends how we start the game. Lakers need more energy and play like their backs are against the wall, which in Game 2, would be.

I expect Pau and Odom to step up, big


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

I want to see Odom and Pau establish their presence. We dont need that weak **** in here. Play with passion, intensity and hunger (all synonymous to one another) **** it! Dont just win. Win big. We have to show Houston that we got everything under control before we fly to H-Town.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We should be able to bounce back


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

2 Things I expect tonight. 

I expect Pau to bounce back and play well. 

and I expect Kobe to guard Artest more tonight.

I also expect a tough game and a win.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we need to be more aggressive on defense. can't let the rockets get comfortable and get into a sort of a rhythm. 

double team yao, trap brooks, form a wall against when artest drive, let the other role players their scorers. i can live with scola or battier getting 20+ pts if we can limit the other three.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Odom is starting over Bynum tonight...heard it on the radio


edit:


> Lakers forward Lamar Odom is expected to return to the starting lineup tonight in Game 2 against the Houston Rockets in place of struggling center Andrew Bynum.
> 
> "We're thinking about it," Lakers Coach Phil Jackson said Wednesday afternoon after his team's shootaround.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers-rockets7-2009may07,0,5635064.story


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's going to bring his A game, and i expect them to be incredibly focused all game, which is something we haven't seen in months.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Kobe's going to bring his A game, and i expect them to be incredibly focused all game, which is something we haven't seen in months.


Yeah...it's too bad the sh** has to hit the fan before we bring our "A" games.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Drew is struggling because he is not getting the minutes and has lost his confidence. Playing only 15 minutes in Game 1 doesn't help. Odom is just as valuable off the bench...so I am not agreeing with this starting lineup change. If Drew fouls out...so be it...but give him the minutes to build his confidence back up. We still have Pau and DJ to guard Yao if Drew fouls out. PJ needs to turn the tables and pound the ball inside to get Yao in foul trouble...why he is not doing this is beyond me.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^I dont want confidence...I want wins. Odom's production when a starter vastly improves rather than when he is the 6th man, and its not just because he plays more minutes


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ^I dont want confidence...I want wins. Odom's production when a starter vastly improves rather than when he is the 6th man, and its not just because he plays more minutes


We need Drew to be ready as we advance in the playoffs. He needs more minutes. 15 minutes in Game 1 is not enough to have any impact on any game. IMO...despite winning, we played like crap in Round 1, and we are playing like crap now. Drew can impact a game if we give him the opportunity. Unless we don't know the whole story about his knee, which is always a possibility.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have faith Bynum will be able to EARN his way back into the starting lineup if the Lakers are able to advance (pray). Its still about a month until game 1 of the finals if we are lucky enough to get that far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

And so the refs begin.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom and Ariza starting out horrible, but the defense is looking nice.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe is hot to start the game but if he cools off all these long jumpers he's taking might screw us over,


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher looking good so far too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man that mutated Sasha keeps drilling those jumpers.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow fluidity on offense and more activity on defense this is laker basketball


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Defense is much improved so far. Gasol and Odom are working that double team very well, unlike game one.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Strong move by Gasol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Have a seat Yao.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what a pretty play from Gasol.. Then another run and gets his second foul on Yao.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh.. Walton is in..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ouch, theres a confidence killer for Bynum.. From starter to third string in the course of a game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Uh oh.. Walton is in..


haha first reaction yeah but the matchup with artest should be a good one


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not too shabby. Let's see what the bench brings in the first 5-6 minutes of the 2nd.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> haha first reaction yeah but the matchup with artest should be a good one


Yeah, I'm sure he will shut Artest down with his baller IQ.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Ouch, theres a confidence killer for Bynum.. From starter to third string in the course of a game.


May have been because there were only 30 seconds left in the quarter.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow nice shot by kobe AGAIN

i liked how phil kept pau and kobe with the 2nd unit he's not messing around this time


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he will shut Artest down with his baller IQ.


It may be Artest's baller IQ that wins us that matchup. Hopefully Artest launches more threes like that beauty of the top side of the backboard. :laugh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he will shut Artest down with his baller IQ.


better matchup strength wise


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> better matchup strength wise


Walton stronger than Ariza? Please tell me your just being sarcastic....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> May have been because there were only 30 seconds left in the quarter.


Maybe... But it' Phil Jackson were talking about. Anything is possible.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Alright, there he is! Good call BH.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

so wheres andrew bynum? is he on rehab


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know the extra minutes will suck for Odom, but I'm glad that he's staying out there to lead the Bench even if he is starting. We need is experience out there.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

oh bynum sighting hopefully he'll have a big game against the smaller landry and hayes


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, bench not guarding the outside at all....


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow farmar... fight through the ****in screen


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm getting nervous with the second unit...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow its like andrew bynum drank the eddy curry potion 

no rebounding whatsoever


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The bench lacks intensity and cohesiveness now. What's it going to be like in Houston? Come on!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Chuck Hayes is a good hustle player, but he should not be having post move scoring against us. Sometimes I don't know what planet this team is on.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmm.... All that energy... The starters take a rest and come back in... And now they look like garbage...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You've got be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm speechless... with yao on the bench, the rockets take the lead wtf


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... WTF.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Now Lakrs are playing a team without 2 stars.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I can hardly watch this bull****.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i never thought i'll say this but i'm starting to miss radman haha

he'll make atless one of those corner threes

and where the **** is dj mbenga?

FOR ME FOR ME


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

atless it's a tie


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hey at least we're making a feel good story for carl landry

god bless america


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Healthy Hawks are a lot better than Rockets without McGrady.

Cavs blew healthy Hawks out easily, 30 points?

How can you play against Cavs?

Blew out by 60 points per game?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Glad that Kobe guy is still on our team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

gotta love pau fronting yao


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

o man odom almost ****ted on yao


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

look for kobe to attack the basket more with yao out of the game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

A painfully slow, two bounce pass to Artest and still no contest.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, if Kobe wasn't on fire tonight I'd be scared to see the score.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Healthy Hawks are a lot better than Rockets without McGrady.
> 
> Cavs blew healthy Hawks out easily, 30 points?
> 
> ...


Hawks are not the same team as the Rockets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For ****s sake can we guard the three right now or what?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate that Gasol is going 8 of 10, and Yao is on the bench and were ignoring him offensively again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mutated Sasha vs Sasha. HAHA


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what a terrible way to end the quarter with mental breakdowns from the Lakers. LO misses free throws, and now Fish with the dumb foul just play fellas we're not that sorta team. Now we're gonna end the quarter with less than a 10 pt lead for sure.Incredibly stupid play by Fisher.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Best thing Fisher did all season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And Derek Fisher has just been ejected... nice job


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what an idiotic play.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I fully endorse and support what Fisher did there.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha sucks all season long, all season long.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I had no idea our bench would let us down this bad. Rockets are playing better with their small scramble line-up than with their starters. We're beating them but their subs are just too quick for our starters. 

I better see some Kobe on Artest this 4th quarter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My goodness our bench is killing us with foul early penalty crap


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow already two fouls picked up wtf


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

D-Fish - what a ****ing trooper :woot:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm getting nervous 

2nd unit sucks


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hopefully Farmar uses this as a learning moment.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Finally the bench actually plays good defense.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

our young big finally learning! go bynum good d on yao


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> I fully endorse and support what Fisher did there.


He showed toughness, man. It could backfire us but Lakers could use this as an energy and toughness they are lacking right now, besides Kobe.

As Doug Collins rightly put it: "Throw your life jackets out, and jump on the boat. The season is on the line."


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Finally the bench actually plays good defense.


Yeah, that was a nice stretch from the bench. I liked the movement from Bynum and Odom getting in front of Yao, and cutting off the passing lane. 

They are turning Artest into a play maker, and thats bad for Houston.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd give anything to see the aggressive fearless Farmar again this scared farmar is terrible. He's playing good defense right now though. 

LO please stop shooting 3. Thanks. 

My goodness I don't even recognize this Bynum he's playing like he did his rookie season. We gotta find the regular season Bynum somewhere along the way here in the playoffs.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Lynx said:


> He showed toughness, man. It could backfire us but Lakers could use this as an energy and toughness they are lacking right now, besides Kobe.
> 
> As Doug Collins rightly put it: "Throw your life jackets out, and jump on the boat. The season is on the line."


first reaction was :wtf: but you realize the toughness might rub off on the other lakers 

it makes it less painful since fisher wasnt shooting that well anyways hahaha


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta stop fouling my goodness.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha, Wafer got ejected by his own coach.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> I fully endorse and support what Fisher did there.


Same. It may hurt the Lakers... But we need other teams to start thinking about this team as something other than soft.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow bull**** looked like a clean strip


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Penalty already only reason the Rockets rallied in quarter 2 and doing it again right here all because the ****ing bench won't stop reaching.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DANNY said:


> first reaction was :wtf: but you realize the toughness might rub off on the other lakers
> 
> it makes it less painful since fisher wasnt shooting that well anyways hahaha


LOL..

he was so far doing better tonight in terms of FG %, may not be good defense. 

Lakers are already in penalty, and Bynum stinks.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ATTACK THE BASKET ATTACK THE BASKET get yao in foul trouble


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are getting expose on weak side defense. Gotta trap those guards.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

NICE farmar earning your minutes


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL....Ron Ron.. :laugh: Bye Bye Ron :wave:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahaha artest...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's Go Lakers...it's a ****ing war... :woot:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

LOL that was the most funkiest tip


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this is why I wanted Kobe guarding Artest because he can't handle Kobe's aggressiveness, he gets way too mad and it gets personal.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Stu Jackson is in the building :boohoo:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe talked stuff for 3 quarters now its a tech LOL come on man.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ARE YOU SERIOUS a technical 

i didnt agree with the artest rejection and dont agree with these chippy foul calls

joey crawford sucks


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

who's taking over the game? lakers or rockets?

THE ****IN ZEBRAS


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe talked stuff for 3 quarters now its a tech LOL come on man.


LOL..I was thinking the same thing but given what has happened in this game, I think it was appropriate.

I just hope Fish doesn't get suspended for Game 3, but it's more likely he would.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Crawford is getting too involved in the damn game. Rockets with the 4 pt trip down the court and now its tight again.

Lakers gotta drive the ball now. No settling.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think it's time for our x-factor to take over the game

adam morrison


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar sucks


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn..great play by Luke but Farmar couldn't finished it.

Kobe with a bucket and 1.

:mvp:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:jawdrop:

Oh my KOBE!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Farmar sucks


i wanna quote this 10 times


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

how to talk **** without getting a technical: smile


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bananna in the tail pipe by Kobe. wow


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

bean


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did Phil really draw a play for Farmar? Granted he made it but...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Big Bucket by Farmar

107-92 Lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DANNY said:


> i think it's time for our x-factor to take over the game
> 
> adam morrison


He is the other teams x-factor


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe giving tracy mcgrady nightmares for rockets fans


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> He is the other teams x-factor


at least we agree on one thing


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

shannon brown needs to dunk on yao and completely demoralize the rockets


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cookie!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tacos Night!

:woot:

Bring on the Rodeo in Texas.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cookie!!


:laugh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

clean backboard shot i love it


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe did work tonight he killed Battier.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe did work tonight he killed Battier.


Co-signed. Kobe was unstoppable tonight.

Honorable mention for Gasol. He played much better defense tonight, and offensively he was only limited by his touches.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Big Bad Stu Jackson is supposed to review the game lol

i wish he would do us a favor and tie up a noose. he's a buffoon


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> Co-signed. Kobe was unstoppable tonight.
> 
> Honorable mention for Gasol. He played much better defense tonight, and offensively he was only limited by his touches.


I think Gasol is the much better option fulltime on Yao Bynum can't move and recover. 

Gasol sets up in so many different areas on offense it wears yao out. He gets tired having to pop out then recover. Bynum, just stays stagnant on offense. 

Yao is basically giving Gasol the little jumper which will be the Rockets downfall if that continues.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I tweet'd Fish, and thanked him for showing the toughness.

Apparently, Jeanie and Kareem were twittering from the game, too. Haha..I love it.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

u guys listenin to artest..talking about how they play "fair and square"...thats code for we got pushed around---they play fair and square but the lakers, kobe mainly don't(rons words)-psh...excuses


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

:charles looks under the desk:

kenny: what you looking for?

charles: andrew bynum!

:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mychal Thompson gave Shannon the perfect nickname after he drained a three...

"Downtown" Shannon Brown!! 

:lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i was giving alot of props to shane battier for being the best kobe defenders out of the whole league

i guess i was dead wrong on that one


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DANNY said:


> :charles looks under the desk:
> 
> kenny: what you looking for?
> 
> ...


LOL..yeah..

I think it's better Bynum comes out off bench. He's clearly stinking it up.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> I want to see Odom and Pau establish their presence. We dont need that weak **** in here. Play with passion, intensity and hunger (all synonymous to one another) **** it! Dont just win. Win big. We have to show Houston that we got everything under control before we fly to H-Town.


Went exactly as planned and pissed off a lot of Kobe haters tonight. :champagne:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I think Gasol is the much better option fulltime on Yao Bynum can't move and recover.
> 
> Gasol sets up in so many different areas on offense it wears yao out. He gets tired having to pop out then recover. Bynum, just stays stagnant on offense.
> 
> Yao is basically giving Gasol the little jumper which will be the Rockets downfall if that continues.


If Gasol plays like this for the rest of the series, I have no issue with that at all. If he plays like game one, in game three than Bynums size is the better alternative.

Tonight he was brilliant for the most part, on both ends.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We were as physical as we needed to be tonight. Fisher gave Scola a ridiculous elbow, but you know what...he had it coming and it's what had to happen for us to get motivated.

We sent a huge message tonight. We're not gonna let Houston be tougher than us. We're not gonna let them throw us around. We're not gonna let them win this series.

Fisher should have been ejected, but given that Rondo wasn't suspended...there is no way in hell that Fisher should be suspended. Rondo smacked Miller in the mouth and wasn't suspended (after review), then tossed Hinrich into a table in the next game and still wasn't suspended. 

If Rondo were suspended, then Fisher should be suspended for Game 3. However, based on principle, Fisher can't be suspended. If he is, the NBA is the most inconsistent and hypocritical joke ever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, the Playoffs board is going crazy after the Kobe/Artest incident - good win. We need to win Game 3.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> If Gasol plays like this for the rest of the series, I have no issue with that at all. If he plays like game one, in game three than Bynums size is the better alternative.
> 
> Tonight he was brilliant for the most part, on both ends.


I would usually agree with Bynum but not right now, he has nothing to offer right now in the way of effectiveness. 

Gasol's energy and effort on both ends is needed Not Bynum's lack of confidence. 

As for Fisher he's gonna get suspended the play was too violent.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Fisher's cheap shot didn't help us at all, at least in that game. We might be better off without him in the next game, but I don't think what he did fired up the team to the point it made a difference.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Fisher's cheap shot didn't help us at all, at least in that game. We might be better off without him in the next game, but I don't think what he did fired up the team to the point it made a difference.


For whatever reason, I think the team feeds off of people perception. If we begin to take the reputation of a rehabilitated team who won't be pushed around, maybe they will actually believe it. That may just be wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Fisher's cheap shot didn't help us at all, at least in that game. We might be better off without him in the next game, but I don't think what he did fired up the team to the point it made a difference.


I am thinking just the opposite. As I mentioned in another thread, I think Fish took one for the team...since he knows he has been a liability at both ends in this series. I think it fired us up in way similiar to when a coach gets ejected, or a team loses its star player and rallies around each other. It certainly rallied the fans...who gave him a standing o when he walked into the tunnel.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was so close to Staples last night. The view was great.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thought staples only had one way street


----------

